# [Suche] bestimmtes Game aus meiner Kindkeit.



## JustinCase124 (13. August 2014)

Hallo,,

Wie oben im Titel suche ich ein bestimmtes Spiel aus meiner Kindheit, welches ich früher sehr oft gezockt habe.

Merkmale:
- Windows PC
- min ca. 8 Jahre alt
- Aufbau Spiel (soweit ich weiß ohne Kampf)
- In dem Spiel spielt die Umwelt eine große Rolle
- man muss ein verseuchtes Gebiet wieder aufforsten
- so ziemlich das einzige wirklich konkrete an das ich mich erinnere ist, dass man in ein -Forschungslabor-
  gehen kann und Minispiele ausführen kann. (z.B. Getreidesorten an Bildern erkennen)

Ich hoffe jemand kennt das..  Hab schon ne lange Google-Suche hinter mir.


----------



## JustinCase124 (13. August 2014)

Schon gut...   Ich habs gefunden 

"Genius" wars


----------

